

Researchers discover how to transform skin into blood - cwan
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/innovation/item/18786-researchers-discover-how-to/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882332>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880489>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880263>

No comments on any of them.

